# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Swarms of drones

## Airicist

Forum Swarm

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Navy is Preparing To Launch Swarm Bots Out of Cannons"

by Patrick Tucker
April 14, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Fifty drones controlled at once in record-breaking swarm

Published on Sep 15, 2015




> A team at the Naval Postgraduate School in Monterey, California, has succeeded in launching 50 drones that were all piloted by a single person
> Full story:
> "Watch 50 drones controlled at once in a record-breaking swarm"
> 
> by David Hambling
> September 15, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Aerial Robot Swarms - Professor Vijay Kumar, University of Pennsylvania

Published on Jan 14, 2014




> The Stanford S. and Beverly P. Penner Distinguished Lectures Present
> 
> Aerial Robot Swarms
> 
> Vijay Kumar
> UPS Foundation Professor
> School of Engineering & Applied Sciences
> University of Pennsylvania
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fifty planes in the air running ROS & Gazebo"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
September 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

GTRI UAS Swarm
December 11, 2015




> Launch and overflight of GTRI UAS Swarm

----------


## Airicist

A Swarm of Flying Phones (CES 2016)

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> This video showcases a research collaboration between our group at the University of Pennsylvania and Qualcomm Research in creating a swarm of autonomous flying robots powered by smartphones. The (800 g, 54 cm diameter) robot is designed and build at Penn. The sensing, sensor fusion, control, and planning are all done on an off-the-shelf Samsung Galaxy S5 phone using just the single camera and IMU available in the phone.
> Multiple vehicles are able to plan safe trajectories avoiding intra-robot collisions, optimizing at the same time the given task and building in a cooperative manner the environment. 
> The work allows any consumer with multiple smartphones to autonomously to drive a swarm of multiple vehicles without GPS, by downloading an app, and cooperatively building 3-D maps.
> This work was first presented at CES2016 in Las Vegas, NV.
> Giuseppe Loianno, Yash Mulgaonkar, and Vijay Kumar.

----------


## Airicist

On-Board Relative Bearing Estimation for Teams of Drones Using Sound

Published on Mar 24, 2016




> In a team of autonomous drones, individual knowledge about the relative location of teammates is essential. Existing relative positioning solutions for teams of small drones mostly rely on external systems such as motion tracking cameras or GPS satellites that might not always be accessible. In this letter, we describe an onboard solution to measure the 3-D relative direction between drones using sound as the main source of information. First, we describe a method to measure the directions of other robots from perceiving their engine sounds in the absence of self-engine noise. We then extend the method to use active acoustic signaling to obtain the relative directions in the presence of self-engine noise, to increase the detection range, and to discriminate the identity of robots. Methods are evaluated in real world experiments and a fully autonomous leader-following behavior is illustrated with two drones using the proposed system.


Laboratory of Intelligent Systems

----------

